
SummitDB – NoSQL DB, Geospatial Index, Raft, Redis API and Fencing Tokens – v0.4.0 - tidwall
https://github.com/tidwall/summitdb/releases/tag/0.4.0
======
hashkb
This looks really cool! I love Redis and it's nice to see that family of
datastores growing.

What's the catch? Are there any success/horror stories with large datasets or
heavy load?

~~~
tidwall
It's an in-memory database like Redis, so there's that limitation. A large
dataset would require lots of ram.

It also runs over Raft, which makes it ideal as a primary data store, rather
than a caching server. Though writes to Raft cluster will be slower than
writing straight to a Redis server.

------
pabl0rg
does anyone know the main differences (in objectives) from the author's other
project: tile38?

~~~
tidwall
SummitDB is primarily a general purpose data store. You use it if you need to
store various types of application data such as user records. It's aims to be
a fast, durable, and consistent. It's kinda like Redis but with indexes and
Raft.

Tile38 is specifically a geospatial/geofencing database. You use Tile38 if you
have a traffic heavy proximity based application. It aims to be very fast at
geo queries and geofence detection.

------
rc_bhg
Cool, how can I use this with PHP/Laravel?

